# Short protocol ivf how long does it take? Pcos sufferer



## Suzi9998 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi

I am with Sheffield care clinic and I have had my amh blood tests and follicle count, these apparently tell them I have pcos which I already knew.

Anyway I have my appointment to see the consultant on 26 oct and then to see the nurse to go though injections etc on 2 nov.  The lady who did my scans said I will do short protocol ivf due to the risk of over stimulating my ovaries because of pcos.  I don't really know what short protocol means or how long it takes can anyone shed any light for me?

Thanks
Xx


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I've been on a short protocol at one clinic ,this is my second attempt. In my case because of my low amh it went a bit like this. August - monitoring cycle to detect ovulation - 7 days after Ovulation start Cycloprogynova tablets for a couple of weeks (this was to rest the ovaries and sends them to sleep or something- not sure if you'd have to do this bit though as like I say linked to me being a useless old dear. Blood tests to check oestrogen levels (they need levels to go down, then bob back up again. Then injecting - Suprecur and Menopur which this time I have done for 8 days - had scan to check on follicles on day 7. Am due to take trigger today and then have egg collection on Monday. My first cycle i injected for longer (two weeks) it just depends on follicles and hormone levels.  My consultant gave me a summary shett of how it works at consultant and imagine yours will do the same.  Will have a scout round on the site for you as imagine there's a better description of short protocol than my one.It all does go quite quickly on short protocol once you get going. Good luck.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

As I thought here's a better summary of short protocol in general:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0

And might be worth popping onto the PCOS thread sure the ladies there can help with more specific info on PCOS treatments if they differ.


----------



## Suzi9998 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply and help mug appreciated, my amh is 44 but I have no idea what that means! It's all very complicated isn't it and I suppose each person is different too, I will have a look on the pcos section as you advised.

Good luck with everything xx


----------

